# AF/INTERNAL - What is a normal AF?



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello

I went to a chinese herbalist last week, and she asked me lots of detailed questions about AF - type of blood, flow, clots, colour how long each bit lasts - things no gynaecologist has ever asked me, and then pronounced that I have "scanty periods"

 Basically I usually have 1-2 days of heavy flow and then brown spotting for a few more days.  I'd always thought this was normal, or just good luck, but now am concerned that it may actually be half the problem  

I asked my best friend last night who has a baby boy, and she said that hers were 5 days heavy flow. (which is what the herbalist said was normal)

So am I normal, or would you agree with the chinese herbalist that they are in fact scanty?

I decided against taking the herbs as they were very expensive and we're about to start another round of IVF, but now I'm worried that there may be no point in going through with the next cycle, if my uterus is not good enough to accept the embryo.  

LOL Caroline


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Your´s sounds like a normal af. There is only cause for concern when there is no heavy flow at all as this can sometimes lead to concerns that the womb lining is not shedding enough but you sound fine!!

Ruth


----------



## Mrs G (Aug 11, 2004)

Thankyou!! I must say I'm sure I would have realised by now if it was totally wrong!  

LOL Caroline xx


----------



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi, sorry to butt in, but I'm a bit worried after reading this post. 

My AF usually lasts around 6hours, it usually starts when I wake up and is pretty much over by mid afternoon. After that I just get light spotting for the following few days - I've never been asked about my AF by a doctor, except for whether it's regular, should I raise this as a possible problem, and what could it signify.

thanks 

Rosy


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

I am in awe!

Mine is 7 days long for which 5 are absolutely heavy full flow, so doesnt that just go to prove that we are all so very different. 

I would say not to worry whether heavy or light unless something changes very significantly to what you are used to and then always consult a doctor or medical professional.


----------

